# Kimyal Bible Dedication



## Pergamum (May 31, 2010)

Tears at the completion of the Word of God in the Kimyal language. Celebrated last month in Korupun, Papua.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n8yViVarhRQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n8yViVarhRQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


[video]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n8yViVarhRQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n8yViVarhRQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/video]


The prayer at 2:33 is particularly moving.

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------

If it won't post the video here, then Youtube (yes, that's a verb) "Kimyal Bible Dedication" part 2, by Dianne Becker.


----------



## Tim (May 31, 2010)

Pergy, could you cut and paste a few verses, that we might see what it looks like?


----------



## Berean (May 31, 2010)

I couldn't read it either, but here's a related article. Le Mars Daily Sentinel: Local News: A new testament - Masters celebrates translation of Bible into remote language (04/28/10)


----------

